# Pellet Stove Install Advice



## CT-Mike (Aug 5, 2012)

So we have a Lopi freedom insert downstairs that we have been using for 4 seasons now and we are loving it. Does a good job of keeping the oil man at bay. We are in the process of completing an addition above the garage which will add approximately 500 square feet to our 1812 square foot Colonial. 

I would like to just install something like a Jotul in the bonus room and just use one fuel, but the wife brings up a good point about sawdust and crap all through the house from carrying loads of wood upstairs. So we have decided on a Harman XXV as we want the look of a traditional wood stove.

So I called the local Harman dealer yesterday and asked a few questions about the install. The stove will be n the back wall of the room between two windows. The dealer recommending going with the OAK and just venting the exhaust straight out 12" past the siding to meet code. From the reading I have done on here so far, most people seem to lean towards some vertical in the exhaust. Why is that, will it improve stove performance?

Any other traditional wood stove type pellet stoves out there to consider besides the XXV, and the Quadrafire Mt. Vernon?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 5, 2012)

well, without an OAK, you need 4' from the termination of the vent to an operable window and/or door....with the OAK, that 4' becomes 18". If you cant satisfy that 18" due to the physical proximity of the windows, you will need to add some verticality (heh) to your exhaust setup....if you can meet the 18" requirement, you dont need to......some folks like the vertical install because you still have natural draft  (well, a little, maybe), if the power goes out and you will be less likely to get exhaust bleed through any little hole or gap into the living space.

there are MANY stoves out there! What about a P43? Easy to service and cheaper. Same utilities such as autoignition and thermostatic control, but a bigger ash pan......some folks like to XXV look, and that we really cant mitigate. As for Quad...good units as well......

never does any good to talk poorly about different brands, so, my advice would be for you to do your research, talk to dealers and owners....dont worry, Im sure youll get alot of opinions here soon!


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 5, 2012)

Lousyweather,

Thanks for the quick reply. I do plan to use an OAK just to minimize the chances of drawing a negative pressure in the house and getting smoke in. I am a little confused on your 18" statement though. The dealer tells me that as long as the exhaust with the OAK goes 12" past the siding, nothing else is needed. He seemed to be saying that the exhaust could be right next to a window as long as it extended 12" out the side of the house.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 5, 2012)

The vertical is not needed and really doesnt do much in the way of performance. Its more insurance than anything. Say your power goes out? If you have an OAK hooked up and a 3-4 rise, then the stove will probably continue to naturally draft and leave no smoke in the home. 

But some direct vent installs do this too. So the option is your. Just abide by the clearances Lousyweather stated above and you should be fine..

As for other stoves that have a traditional wood stove look? The XXV and Mt. Vernon are nice units. The Envirofire M-55 Cast is another nice unit. And Hearthstone now makes a pellet stove and it looks like there Soapstone wood stoves. Very beautiful.  The Quadrafire Castile is a smaller stove (about 30,000 BTU), but is a good heater and would be up to the task for your addition.


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 5, 2012)

CT-Mike said:


> Lousyweather,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I do plan to use an OAK just to minimize the chances of drawing a negative pressure in the house and getting smoke in. I am a little confused on your 18" statement though. The dealer tells me that as long as the exhaust with the OAK goes 12" past the siding, nothing else is needed. He seemed to be saying that the exhaust could be right next to a window as long as it extended 12" out the side of the house.
> 
> ...


Mike- as with any UL listed appliance, you have to follow the directions in your manual. Sadly, your manual states nothing about what your dealer said....
here is the namual for the XXV:

http://hearthnhome.com/downloads/installManuals/XXV.pdf

check out item B on page 8. The 12" only applies if its a stationary, permanently closed unit. You CAN get away with 12" above the window, but pay attention if soffits are there, because you need to be 12" below if unventilated, or 18" if ventilated.....although I dont wholly agree with your dealer, I do agree that the farther from the siding the better.....follow the installation instructions!


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 5, 2012)

Just got back from Preston Trading Post after looking at the Mt. Vernon and the M55 cast. Both seemed to be very nice units, and this dealer is much more local to me than the Harman dealer. Bonus is that the M55 is a couple of hundred dollars cheaper than the other two. Time to do some more research among the 3 units.


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 5, 2012)

good show......talk to a bunch of folks, get a bunch of opinions, then make an informed judgement.....


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 5, 2012)

Based on my initial read of the install manuals I am currently leaning towards the M55. The exhaust port is off-center which allows me to center the stove between two windows and not have the exhaust hit the stud that is right in the center of the windows.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 5, 2012)

CT-Mike said:


> Based on my initial read of the install manuals I am currently leaning towards the M55. The exhaust port is off-center which allows me to center the stove between two windows and not have the exhaust hit the stud that is right in the center of the windows.



The M-55 is a very nice stove and many here have one. 

When at your dealer next, ask if it has all tue updates (auger flight cover plate and new convection blower). 

Are you looking at the Cast model or the Steel model. The cast is nice, but I personally would lean toward Steel. The looks would fit my home better and it has a bigger hopper and ash pan. 

But the Cast has more of the traditional (Jotul stove look) feel to it.


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 5, 2012)

We are looking at the cast model. The wife wants a stove that looks similar to a traditional free-standing wood stove, so that's why we are limiting our search currently to Harman XXV, M55 Cast, and the Mt. Vernon. As we all know, if the wife ain't happy, no one's happy.

On another note, I am looking into getting a few tons of pellets now as well before prices start to rise. A local dealer sells the following:

- Inferno Premium - listed at < 1% ash
- Geneva 100% Hardwood Super Premium - listed at 0.5% ash
- Spruce Pointe Ultra Premium - listed at 0.5% ash

Has anyone dealt with State Line Wood Pellets in CT?

I would appreciate any feedback on any of these brands.

Thanks for all the help,

Mike


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 5, 2012)

Do not buy Infernos!! Ever.....

The Spruce Pointes seem to be a Good Pellet here (Softwoods are generally a hotter and cleaner burning pellet). 

The M-55 is a multi fuel stove and has an agitator in the burn pot. This helps it burn good, bad, and ugly pellets... But its always best to try before you make a large purchase. 

If one was to make a large purchase. I would buy a well known pellet that burns well in any stove. Softwoods are typically all pretty good. If going hardwood, there are a few around that get pretty good reviews. I dont know if they get up your way, but Hamers, Turmans, and Somersets are all good Hardwood pellets.


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 5, 2012)

So I am adding the Lopi Leyden into my list of possible stoves. We have had very good luck with our Freedom insert, and I read the recommended pellet stove thread here where it was recommended as the best freestanding stove.

Any input is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## stovelark (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi Mike-    All stoves you mention is good choices-   prob gonna be hard to get better value than the M55.  Good performer too-  stay away from inferno pellets!!  Preston (PTP) good place to get info-     used to work there, their prices are hard to beat-     are you doing install??    I would also suggest the little Empress cast stove from Enviro     34K BTUs   good for about 1000-1200 sqft, reasonable quietness-   the M55 is quietest available unit, I prefer the steel unit too, but the cast in your case (the wife wants that look) seems to be the smart choice.  I like the M55 from a service point too,   altho all the units listed are good high quality stoves.  If you don't need the extra heat, and the self cleaning and multi fuel capability and super quietness though, the Quad Castille or Enviro Empress good choices too.  The M55 in black paint should run you around 3850, and enamels about 400-500 more.   Let us know what you choose. 

    Stovelark
    Enviro 1700 Kodiak FS wood
    Enviro EF3 pellet FS
    Enviro Empress A/C FPI  (gee, I do like Enviro)


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 5, 2012)

Stove,

Actually PTP has the M55 Cast in black on sale for $3579. Leaning more and more towards that model. Additional bonus is that they have it in stock so I know I will be able to burn the stove this winter. Will probably make my decision and purchase by next Friday. One nice thing is that they will deliver and bring it upstairs for $119. Totally worth it to me considering what I went through to get the 800# gun safe up the stairs.

You wouldn't happen to still get an employee discount would you?


----------



## stovelark (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi again Mike-    Wow- good price on M55    Retail now is almost 4100, we sell it for 3850       3579 is a great price-   delivery is always a good ideal too  ha
No ex employee disc     but still have good relationship with Joe (Mr Biber).  You are getting a great stove     for all it does     and its quiet.  I think Enviro is the best value out there for pellet stoves,     but there are a lot of good pellet stoves-   make sure your installer gets it sealed up tight     silicone on the exhaust connections,   check for any pellet dust leaks on underside of hopper,    little things that make the stove stay cleaner.  Good luck.

     Stovelark
     Enviro 1700 Kodiak FS wood
     Enviro EF3 FS pellet
     Enviro Empress A/C FPI pellet


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 6, 2012)

Just found a one year old Lopi Leyden in brown enamel for sale locally for $2500. E-mailing the seller to see why they are selling it after only one season. Saving over $1000 just may sway me in that direction.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 6, 2012)

CT-Mike said:


> Just found a one year old Lopi Leyden in brown enamel for sale locally for $2500. E-mailing the seller to see why they are selling it after only one season. Saving over $1000 just may sway me in that direction.


If it looks good offer $2000. Don't hurt to try. More money for pellets...


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 6, 2012)

smoke show said:


> If it looks good offer $2000. Don't hurt to try. More money for pellets...



Yep.... I always leave "Wiggle room" when I sell something. Makes the buyer think they got a deal  Meanwhile I still get the price I wanted..


----------



## imacman (Aug 6, 2012)

CT-Mike said:


> Just found a one year old Lopi Leyden in brown enamel for sale locally for $2500. E-mailing the seller to see why they are selling it after only one season. Saving over $1000 just may sway me in that direction.


Good stove.  IMO, offer them $2200.


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 7, 2012)

Turns out they are selling it because they live in a condo, it is not installed per code and are forced to remove it. Was just installed last year and used one season. Unfortunately I can't go look at it until Sunday since I am on nights this week. Hopefully it doesn't sell before then.


----------



## stovelark (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Mike again     have worked on many (cleaned) Lopi Leydens    baeutiful stove in that color    If you can get better price  all the better, not as many features as the M55, but for day in day out usage     wonderful choice.  Hope you get it if thats the one.   

   Stovelark
   Enviro 1700 FS Kodiak wood
   Enviro EF3 FS pellet
   Enviro Empress A/C FPI pellet     guess I like Enviro


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 7, 2012)

CT-Mike said:


> Just found a one year old Lopi Leyden in brown enamel for sale locally for $2500. E-mailing the seller to see why they are selling it after only one season. Saving over $1000 just may sway me in that direction.


A Leyden for 2500 is a great deal. One of my favorite cast stoves neck and neck with the XXV. I like the XXV more from a maintenance standpoint but like the look of the Leyden more.


----------



## richkorn (Aug 8, 2012)

CT-Mike said:


> So I am adding the Lopi Leyden into my list of possible stoves. We have had very good luck with our Freedom insert, and I read the recommended pellet stove thread here where it was recommended as the best freestanding stove.
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


 
I have the Lopi Leyden and like it a lot. I'm probably not far from you. About 6 miles from PTP.


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 8, 2012)

Rickhorn,

Thanks for the input. How is the actual maintenance on the Leyden compared to what the manual calls for? Just looking for some first hand experience before buying.  I stopped at Lowe's yesterday and all I saw out front were GS and Inferno's. We're the GT's out in the yard? I am looking to buy at least 4 tons this weekend.


----------



## richkorn (Aug 9, 2012)

Maintenance just like user manual. Pretty easy to clean out. The convection fan is oil-able and has two yellow plastic oil plugs. Exhaust blower is sealed. Had a bad blowers and some noise issues when first bought it but has run great since. I have no complaints.

I believe the GT's are out back. Wife called and was told they had them. Waterford has also - Father-in-law picked up two tons (one for me) from there Tuesday.


----------



## CrowBean (Aug 11, 2012)

Another option would be a wittus. I have the smallest version ego that looks ultra modern with an oak and horizontal install. It heats my entire 1500 sq ft upper level. They have a model that can hook directly into your vents if you have forced hot air. It's expensive but I kinda wish I went with that model as the heat can get to each room via your regular vents. I got my ego with install and ash vac plus cleaning for alittle under 4000. If you want any info just pm me.


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 11, 2012)

While the Wittus stoves look very nice, the wife wants the traditional wood stove look. The modern look of the Wittus doesn't fit that bill.


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 11, 2012)

So we were s'posed to go see the Leyden tomorrow morning. Unfortunately the phone number I was given isn't working, hopefully just a typo. I did e-mail the seller and hopefully we hear back soon. Otherwise, I will be purchasing the XXV Cast from Preston Trading Post Thursday morning. On a good note, I ordered 8 tons of GT from the local Lowe's for $188/ton. They show up on Tuesday. Is there a minimum to join the ranks of the pellet pigs?


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 12, 2012)

So we settled on $2150 for the Leyden. Seems to be in great shape. Now I just need to get it home and installed.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 12, 2012)

CT-Mike said:


> So we settled on $2150 for the Leyden. Seems to be in great shape. Now I just need to get it home and installed.



Congrats... You need a 3 ton minimum before the 1st frost...

You need to "Apply" and receive your "Oinks" from a Higher up and Good standing member 

I have awarded them, but the notion needs seconded 

Congrats on the stove. Sounds like you got an awesome deal... Your gonna love it.


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 12, 2012)

The stove is in the house on the first floor, but it needs to go in the bonus room over the garage. At a stove weight of 390 lbs, my son is not strong enough to help me get it up the stairs. Since we saved a lot of money on the stove, I am going to pay an installer to get it upstairs and installed. 

Also included in the deal was 4.5 bags of Superior Premium hardwood pellets. Even if they are crap I can't complain since they were free.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello

Do you have a 2 wheeler and a strap. My stove here is 375 lbs !!


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 13, 2012)

I actually rented an appliance dolly/hand truck to get it in the house. Problem is getting it up the stairs, my back isn't what it used to be, and the kid isn't a lot of help.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 14, 2012)

Keep it up... Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 14, 2012)

Well here is a photo of where the stove will be installed. This is the bonus room above the garage in our Colonial style home. The wall behind will be covered in cement board and slate tile to match the hearth pad. The pad will be raised up 3/4" so that it will stand proud of the hardwood flooring that will be installed. 

The boss (SWMBO) has decreed that the flooring will be wide plank distressed hickory. Gorgeous, but a little speedy considering the room is close to 500 sq ft. It's only money right? 

On another note, the 8 tons of Greene Team showed up today. Unfortunately the fork lift was too tall to fit into the garage, so the boy had to move 4 tons in by hand. Good news is they are out of the weather, bad news is that they aren't stacked as neatly as my OCD mind would want. But hey, I didn't have to do it so I shouldn't complain.


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 16, 2012)

So Scott stopped by yesterday to give me a quote for the install. Seems fair, waiting on a local guy to show up and get a second quote. Leaning towards Scott though. Just need to get the wall behind the stove finished and at least sheetrock above the stove so the install can go straight up. Then the rest of the room can get finished as I have time.

Could use a little feedback on Simpson Pellet Vent Pro Scott recommends.

SWMBO has decreed that Mongolian Spring Natural Slate will go on the wall behind the coordinate with the Asian Slate hearth pad. Price isn't too bad from Home Cheapo.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Aug 16, 2012)

Good to see you know who the boss is, keeping her happy cuts down on the need to wear a flack vest and dodge hot lead, flying rolling pins, or a cast iron skillet upside the head.

Carry on.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 16, 2012)

Some love Pellet Vent Pro. Some hate it.....

I have 3 stoves that all use it. Two 3" systems and one 4" system. Easy to get apart and easy to clean. The 4" leaked a little near the appliance adapter.  But other than that, no qualms.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 16, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Congrats... You need a 3 ton minimum before the 1st frost...
> 
> You need to "Apply" and receive your "Oinks" from a Higher up and Good standing member
> 
> ...


 
He's got my vote!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Aug 16, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> He's got my vote!


 

Now, now, let's not get ahead of things here.  Something about actually having them comes to mind and then the groveling and demonstration of what makes the candidate worthy besides just the tonnage.  Remember we want true oinkers, perhaps a detailed account of the time he raided OMV's stash and got away without setting the alarms off.


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, I got the insulation installed today and most of the HardieBacker 500 on the wall. Need to buy one more sheet of board because I failed at the "measure twice, cut once thing." 

Tile will start going up tomorrow.


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 21, 2012)

Well I talked with Colleen today and we set up an appt for Scott to come out and install the stove on 9/21, looking forward to it. In between now and then I need to finish the insulation in the room, put the strapping on, and get it drywalled.  Also need to install the slate tile on the wall. 

Hearth pad will be raised up onto two sheets of HardieBacker 500 which will total 1" tall,  and give some additional insulation between the stove and the sub-floor. 

SWMBO change her mind on the flooring and we are going with Bruce 3 1/4" Solid Ash stained reddish brown to look like Cherry. Bonus is that it was cheaper than the Hickory, and comes with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## CT-Mike (Aug 31, 2012)

So the building inspector stopped by today and signed off on the insulation. Waiting to hear back from the drywall guy, but hopefully it starts next week. Scott is showing up to install the beast on the 21st so i need the drywall done prior to that. 

Pictures to follow.


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 31, 2012)

Fun to see it coming together.


----------



## CT-Mike (Sep 5, 2012)

Drywall starts tomorrow, should be done by Sunday. Next weekend I will be renting a paint sprayer and getting that done (I hate to paint after 20 years in the Navy), and tiling the wall behind the stove. Then the room will be ready for Scott to do the stove on the 21st. Once that is finished I will be putting down the hardwood flooring (very last thing to prevent any accidents).


----------



## CT-Mike (Sep 21, 2012)

So Scott and his assistant Eric got the stove installed today. Since it was a used stove, they completely tore it down and cleaned it (and made it lighter to get up the stairs). This was not included in the original quote. Since they went over and above to ensure the stove was absolutely ready to go for the season, I gave Scott and Eric some extra cash for their time.


I couldn't be happier with their work and would definitely recommend Scott to anyone looking for a stove install or service.

I still need to grout the tile, but here are a couple of cell phone photo's. The room isn't well lit in the photo so there is a big shadow to the right of the stove pipe. Of course there was a ceiling rafter centered above the stove, hence the jog to the right.


----------



## kykel (Sep 21, 2012)

Ill say it First. Dont forget the surge protecter! Looks Great. Enjoy


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 21, 2012)

kykel said:


> Ill say it First. Dont forget the surge protecter! Looks Great. Enjoy


 

It will look even better when the room is finished.

Keep it clean and you'll have a happy, safe, and warm winter.

Enjoy the heat .


----------



## imacman (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks great!  Can't wait to see the final finished pic.  Enjoy the heat!!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 21, 2012)

Thats gonna be an awesome room when your finished. Congratulations


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 21, 2012)

great looking install...looks familiar!

The bump to the right kinda works because the tile work is all up and to the right too. Man, I'll tell you all what...that is a HEAVY stove. We removed about 210 lbs out of it and it was still 200lbs huffing up the stairs.

Used Simpson PVP 4" piping painted with Stove Bright Satin Black #1990 (Actually it was stove pipe touch up #2330). The take-off is to the right and using a T with a 45 into a 45 plus a modified 4" stove adapter we were able to get the pipe aligned to center...but were still off about 5/8 of an inch. It worked out ok cause the rafters overhead made us have to bump out back to the right, it would have looked hokey going straight up from the far right.

The stove is in awesome shape adn for those of you who are contemplating an enamel cast stove...this is the cat's meow...still my favorite stove of all time.

Mike, thanks for the install, I enjoyed ever second of it.....man I love my job!


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Sep 22, 2012)

We have 3 pellet stoves in a 2300 ft ranch style home. We use 2 stoves normally with the 3rd one ( auto lite quadrafire) as a backup in case we hsve to be away over night.

All our units are direct vented with down turned 45 degree terminations.

As long as your windows do not open the location is perfect. 

We have had many power outages and never any issues with back drafting.

my one concern with the location is, cleaning the vent.   Many of us old pellet dogs use a leaf blower " on the suck side" to clean the vents, so access to the vent is esential.

DO IT TO CODE AND YOU WILL LOVE IT.

Good luck

Ms Snowy


----------



## CT-Mike (Sep 22, 2012)

Scott did the install so I have no doubt that everything is up to code. Started grouting the tile, using two part epoxy grout. First time using epoxy grout, kind of a pain in the ass. It does look nice, and supposedly never needs sealing.

Snowy,

The clean out Tee on the back of the stove is tilted on a 45 degree angle so there is access to hook up a leaf blower on the inside of the house.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 22, 2012)

CT-Mike said:


> Scott did the install so I have no doubt that everything is up to code. Started grouting the tile, using two part epoxy grout. First time using epoxy grout, kind of a pain in the ass. It does look nice, and supposedly never needs sealing.
> 
> Snowy,
> 
> The clean out Tee on the back of the stove is tilted on a 45 degree angle so there is access to hook up a leaf blower on the inside of the house.



Leaf blower better be on the outside of the house...... Use a leaf blower with the vacuum option on the Outisde vent.  

Like this...


----------



## CT-Mike (Sep 23, 2012)

Ahh, gotcha. For some reason I thought you put Mega Maid on blow instead of suck and did it from the inside of the house. Since my install went straight up through the roof I don't know about climbing up there, taking the cap off and doing it that way.


----------



## smoke show (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep, its a suck job not blow. just sayn.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello CT-Mike
You also may want to think about Selkirk Direct Temp venting. Cutting one hole in the house and warming the incoming burn air makes it one of the best ways to go if you can do it! By warming the intake air you get less caked ash in the burn pot during those damp days in the fall and spring.
I did the up and out with the 4' vertical inside, but you can also go straight out.
See my pics and description of the DT install here.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/hr-wp-up-and-out-dt-install-with-custom-lighted-hearth.90555/


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 23, 2012)

CT-Mike said:


> Scott did the install so I have no doubt that everything is up to code. Started grouting the tile, using two part epoxy grout. First time using epoxy grout, kind of a pain in the ass. It does look nice, and supposedly never needs sealing.
> 
> Snowy,
> 
> The clean out Tee on the back of the stove is tilted on a 45 degree angle so there is access to hook up a leaf blower on the inside of the house.


Yeah...DO NOT HOOK UP THE LEAF BLOWER INSIDE! You run the risk of over pressuring the gasket seals in the pipe and half of the ash will blow back in the stove Use a long rod and brush. Look at Lowes for dryer vent cleaning rods. Very easy.


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 23, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hello CT-Mike
> You also may want to think about Selkirk Direct Temp venting. Cutting one hole in the house and warming the incoming burn air makes it one of the best ways to go if you can do it! By warming the intake air you get less caked ash in the burn pot during those damp days in the fall and spring.
> I did the up and out with the 4' vertical inside, but you can also go straight out.
> See my pics and description of the DT install here.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/hr-wp-up-and-out-dt-install-with-custom-lighted-hearth.90555/


Don...the install is done and the pipe is already installed. Why would he uninstall it toss the pipe and buy new pipe?


----------



## CT-Mike (Sep 23, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon I got the OAK installed. Popped off 4 of the 2x2 tiles behind the stove and got her done. Scott was going to do it as part of the install but it was going long so I told him I would take care of it.

So the better half and I stayed up till around 1 AM getting the tile grouted. Obviously would've been easier to do before the install but things just didn't work out that way. The epoxy grout is definitely a PITA to work with, but looks great, and hopefully never needs cleaning/sealing.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 23, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> Don...the install is done and the pipe is already installed. Why would he uninstall it toss the pipe and buy new pipe?


 
ok, I did not see the finished pics till now. Nice job!


----------



## imacman (Sep 23, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> ......Look at Lowes for dryer vent cleaning rods. Very easy.


 
This is what a lot of us have bought....works GREAT (just don't put your drill on reverse to remove it....)!

www.amazon.com/Gardus-RLE202-LintEater-10-Piece-Cleaning/dp/B0014CN8Y8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348422194&sr=8-1&keywords=lint+eater


----------



## CT-Mike (Sep 23, 2012)

Are those rods flexible to make it through the jogs in the exhaust?


----------



## imacman (Sep 23, 2012)

CT-Mike said:


> Are those rods flexible to make it through the jogs in the exhaust?


Yes, I have the exact same set-up in my exhaust where the 4" meets the 8" stove pipe I have....goes around it no problem.
See pic of my install:


----------



## CT-Mike (Sep 23, 2012)

Good to know. Are they flexible enough to bend into a 90 so I can use it to clean my insert liner from inside the house?


----------



## imacman (Sep 23, 2012)

CT-Mike said:


> Good to know. Are they flexible enough to bend into a 90 so I can use it to clean my insert liner from inside the house?


Don't know about going around a 90....never had to do that.


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 23, 2012)

If you ram it yes...but you wood stove is a larger diameter...what ever you do...dont sent up the abrasive metal cleaning heads.....those will get stuck, I speak from experience.


----------



## CT-Mike (Sep 24, 2012)

So if you look at this "before" grout photo below and compare it to the "after grout" photo, you will notice that all of the tile has a black haze over it. Side effect of using two part epoxy grout at 1 AM and not sufficiently cleaning the tile afterwards. That grout is impermeable, but a major PITA to clean up. Just got back from Home Cheapo with some sulfamic acid to wash the tile and try and remove the haze.

BEFORE:






AFTER:






Anyone have any other ideas if this doesn't work?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## CT-Mike (Sep 25, 2012)

Just got a quote from a flooring guy to install the pre-finished hardwood at $1.20/sq ft. Seems a no-brainer to have a pro do it and know that it is done right. Just have to get it painted first. After that is to tile the hallway into the room and door and window trim. Should be finished soon.


----------



## CT-Mike (Oct 10, 2012)

So the room is painted and the flooring guy finished yesterday. Here is a crappy cell phone pic under halogen work lights. The room is not actually that yellow, more of a greenish gold:






Need to do the finish electrical and trim. I think the dark floors look awesome with the brown enamel stove.

There is an ultra-blok surge suppressor on the end of that extension cord. I ran the stove for a couple hours yesterday to take the chill off the upstairs and get more used to how it operates. This baby can really throw the heat when on full blast.


----------

